# Aeropress Grind?



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey all,

Im about to invest in a grinder,

What grind should i be aiming for for an Aeropress using the standard paper filters?

For example 1-10 (1 being espresso fine, 10 really large grind)

Thank you in advance,


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I can't help you with a number but can say that generally aeropress grind works somewhere between espresso and French press.

The best description I've seen and I still use it myself for excellent aeropress brews is for the grinds to be the texture of table salt ;-)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just coarser than espresso, or even espresso fine will work.

For very fine grinds brew inverted & add the water then the coffee & stir to wet. Maybe 12g coffee & 215g water.

As you go coarser, less solids get flushed through the paper, so brewing the normal way & coffee then water works better.

Some folks like a quick brew with coarse grinds too, but you have to use a lot more coffee per cup.


----------



## Spook (Feb 13, 2019)

On that scale I'd say like 4? Not as fine as you would do for espresso but close to it.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I have started using an Aeropress at work and was lucky to pick up a secondhand Aergrind (thanks to Joey24dirt). I have set the Aergrind at 2-4. Espresso would be around 1-5? so I'm not far off espresso grind.

Having said that, there is so much variation possible with beans, grind, ratio, method, brew time, filter - just a matter of finding a recipe that you like.

I'm very impressed with the Aergrind.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Think it also depends on what you want to achieve with what coffee...

IMHO...

You can grind for espresso, use inverted with a metal filter and push it like a madman - result comes a bit close to a (sloppy







) lever extraction. Total time around 30sec from adding grounds to water till the end. I'd do that with a medium roasted bean, up to 60ml of water for 13-15g grounds.

You can grind coarser (table salt being a good reference), use regular with standard filter paper, stir and wait for 30-60sec (or how long you prefer), then push it slowly (for like 30sec) - result will resemble a short and intense drip cup (e.g. V60). Medium-light roasts should go well with that, I tend to pour 130ml of water.

You can grind really coarse, as you'd do for classic filter brews - standard paper filter, don't use plunger and simply let it drip.

The good thing with an AP is the vast selection of possibilities!

Have fun experimenting


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Generally a little finer than you would for pour over is a good start, on my Kinu I use 16 (drip would be 20). I like to use





 which doesn't hit high EY and uses a rather high ratio but still produces a generally tasty brew.


----------



## Vollbart (Jan 27, 2019)

I have always gone with salt grains as a starting point. Back when I first bought an Aeropress a generous barista at Prufrock Coffee took some time out to show me his method and put some grounds in a cup for me to take away as reference; salt was the closest analogue.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Vollbart said:


> I have always gone with salt grains as a starting point. Back when I first bought an Aeropress a generous barista at Prufrock Coffee took some time out to show me his method and put some grounds in a cup for me to take away as reference; salt was the closest analogue.


That's ace!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Last night I compared my usual AeroPress grind to some Illy pre-ground espresso. My grind is quite a bit finer.

I think the really great thing about the AeroPress is that it allows you to experiment very easily to see what works for you. Get your grinder and have some fun


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Try a bit coarser than espresso for starters for a quick brew. Then try a bit coarser and see if it improves.


----------

